# The Complete Book of Scriptwriting by J. Michael Straczynski



## rashadow (Aug 4, 2004)

This book is a bible for the scriptwriter in all of us. It doesn't matter if you are writing for television, the big screen, animation, radio, or stage: it's all covered in this book. Even if you don't write scripts this book gives some extremely useful real world advice for writers of all genres. J Michael is very good at explaining the history and process of producing scripts for all genres. The book shows by example. J Michael uses examples from his own sold and produced scripts to hightlight each and every point that he makes.

Own it Read it and Take it to heart

Check out some reviews


----------



## Vixen (Aug 4, 2004)

Tell me, what scripts and screenplays has he written? The name sounds familiar...


----------



## rashadow (Aug 4, 2004)

Partial Career Chronology: 

1976-79: 
Writer for 'Mutual Radio Theater'. 
1979-81: 
Entertainment editor/reviewer for KSDO-AM Newsradio in San Diego ( half hour weekly). 
1981-91: 
A scriptwriter columnist for Writer's Digest. 
1982: 
Wrote "Complete Book of Scriptwriting" published by Writers Digest Books. Is still a university standard on scriptwritting. 
1984: 
Staff writer on animated 'He-Man and the Masters of the Universe' for Filmation Studios. 
1985: 
Staff writer on animated 'She-Ra, Princess of Power' for Filmation Studios. 
1986: 
Wrote 14 of the scripts for 'Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors' by DIC Enterprises. 
Co-wrote series bible and pilot of 'Elfquest' for CBS/Zander Prods. 

Presented two stories and had one produced for 'The Twilight Zone' by CBS/Persistence of Vision. 

Wrote series bible, pilot and episodes of animated 'The Real Ghostbusters' by Columbia Pictures Television, ABC and DIC Enterprises. 

1986-87: 
Executive story consultant for 'Captain Power and the Soldiers of the Future' by Landmark Entertainment Group. 
1987-88: 
Story editor for 'The Twilight Zone' by London Films/CBS International/ MGM-UA Television. 
1987-92: 
Host for 'Hour 25', a two hour sci-fi talk show for KPFK-FM in L.A. 
1988: 
Wrote 'Demon Night' a novel published by E P Dutton Publication. Nominated Best First Novel for Bram Stoker Award. 
Writer for the bible and pilot of 'Batman' by ABC/Nelvana Entertainment. 

1988-89: 
Wrote more episodes and primetime Halloween special of 'The Real Ghostbusters'. The series was nominated Best Animated Series for 1990 Emmy. 
1989: 
Wrote 'Tales from the New Twilight Zone' anthology based on his scripts published by Bantam/Spectra Books. 
Wrote two one-hour adaptations for 'Nightmare Classics' by Think Entertainment/Showtime. 'The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde' was nominated for Writer's Guild and Ace Awards. 

1989-90: 
Executive story consultant of 'Jake and The Fatman'. 
1989-91: 
Developed 'V: The Next Chapter' for Warner Bros. 
1990: 
Wrote 'Othersyde' a novel published by E P Dutton. 
1991-92: 
Producer for two seasons of 'Murder, She Wrote' for CBS/Universal. Also wrote for several episodes. 
1993: 
Supervising producer 'Walker, Texas Ranger' for CBS/Cannon Television. 
1993-98: 
Creator/writer/executive producer 'Babylon 5'. 
1995: 
Wrote pilot for 'Guardians' a sci-fi series. 
1996: 
Published updated edition of 'The Complete Book of Scriptwriting'. 
taken from http://www.nexus1.net/JoeStraczynski.html

Recently he has done a lot of popular comic book writing as well as some other things.


----------

